
Speculation grows over pardon for Edward Snowden after Trump remarks - fritzw
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/14/edward-snowden-trump-presidential-pardon-speculation
======
sschueller
Let's not forget Manning and Asange.

